# Patent: Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 11, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/10/patent-canon-35mm-f1-4l-ii/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/10/patent-canon-35mm-f1-4l-ii/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Canon EF 35 f/1.4L II

</strong>A new patent for a Canon EF 35m f/1.4L II has shown it’s lovely head. <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/patent-canon-ef-35-f1-4l/" target="_blank">We’ve seen patents previously</a> and have heard various versions of the lens have been in testing for the past few years.</p>
<p><strong>Patent Publication No. 2013-195747</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Publication date 2013.9.30</li>
<li>Filing date 2012.3.21</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Example 1</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Focal length f = 14.17mm</li>
<li>Fno. 2.89</li>
<li>Half angle ω = 56.78 °</li>
<li>Image height 21.64mm</li>
<li>The overall length of the lens 133.50mm</li>
<li>BF 40.23mm</li>
<li>14 pieces in 11 groups Lens Construction</li>
<li>2 pieces of 2 aspherical surface</li>
<li>The effective diameter of the front lens 69.96mm</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Example 2</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Focal length f = 24.50mm</li>
<li>Fno. 2.80</li>
<li>Half angle ω = 41.45 °</li>
<li>Image height 21.64mm</li>
<li>The overall length of the lens 92.07mm</li>
<li>BF 38.07mm</li>
<li>8 group 9 lenses configuration</li>
<li>2 pieces of 2 aspherical surface</li>
<li>The effective diameter of the front lens 34.58mm</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Example 3</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Focal length f = 35.50mm</li>
<li>Fno. 1.45</li>
<li>Half angle ω = 31.36 °</li>
<li>Image height 21.64mm</li>
<li>The overall length of the lens 135.01mm</li>
<li>BF 38.56mm</li>
<li>11 pieces Lens Construction 9 group</li>
<li>One piece of one aspherical surface</li>
<li>The effective diameter of the front lens 49.79mm</li>
</ul>
<p>Also included in this patent are formulas for a 14mm f/2.8 and a 24 f/2.8.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EF 35 f/1.4L $1479 at <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/162614-USA/Canon_2512A002_Wide_Angle_EF_35mm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="ttp://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00009R6WY/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00009R6WY&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2013-10-12" target="_blank">EG</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 11, 2013)

SWEEEEEEET. Bring on the 35L II!!


----------



## Ricku (Oct 11, 2013)

How many patents is it now? ???

I thought (hoped) this lens was right around the corner, but then Canon files another patent. That kinda means that the lens is far away from production, doesn't it?

I hope it's not the same with the 14-24L, because I am hoping that lens is right around the corner too. 



Canon Rumors said:


> Also included in this patent are formulas for a 14mm f/2.8 and a 24 f/2.8.


I'm guessing the 24 f/2.8 has IS, and that we'll see that lens way ahead of the 35L II.


----------



## bereninga (Oct 11, 2013)

Hopefully it will be weather-sealed.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Oct 12, 2013)

With the new lens tech and the current standards/expectations for resolution, I have pretty high hopes for sharpness and aberration control (especially since it will have to at the very least be on par with the S35). I for one am excited.


----------



## Ricku (Oct 12, 2013)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> With the new lens tech and the current standards/expectations for resolution, I have pretty high hopes for sharpness and aberration control (especially since it will have to at the very least be on par with the S35). I for one am excited.


Yes it has to be at least on par with the S35. But since the 35L II price tag will be ridiculously high, it really must (or should) be notably better than the S35. I just don't see how Canon will be able to pull that off.. The S35 is pretty much optical perfection.

My guess is the 35L II will be as sharp as the S35, but 2 - 3 times more expensive.


----------



## thien135 (Oct 12, 2013)

Too LATE, Sigma already got to the goal line with 35mm. Save money, live better.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 12, 2013)

It will be a up hill battle for Canon on 35mm. New Sig 35mm is quite solid - from price, lens build and IQ.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 12, 2013)

Ricku said:


> How many patents is it now? ???
> 
> I thought (hoped) this lens was right around the corner, but then Canon files another patent. That kinda means that the lens is far away from production, doesn't it?
> 
> ...


 
The number of patents does not mean its near production. Canon continually has computers running to try and find optical formulas that will produce a superior lens. Unfortunately, many of them are not practical to mass produce because of near impossible tolerances, for example. They get patented as long as they are good, even if there are no plans to start making them in quantity.

Once production starts, you will still see more patents, the process never stops, and you see the patent about 2 years after Canon filed it.


----------



## IsaacImage (Oct 12, 2013)

Hopefully it's going to be a bit faster , and a bit sharper than Siggy ))
And please Canon ....please .... do us a favour - 14-24,


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Oct 12, 2013)

Ricku said:


> How many patents is it now? ???
> 
> I thought (hoped) this lens was right around the corner, but then Canon files another patent. That kinda means that the lens is far away from production, doesn't it?
> 
> ...




They just recently released a 24mm 2.8 IS...


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 12, 2013)

Sigma makes great 35mm prime @ great price already. I just wonder when Canon can release the 35mm L MK2 and what the price will be.


----------



## Menace (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm sure Canon know the market for 35 f1.4 II; they are absolutely aware of Sigma's offering too so I expect the new lens to be considerably better (built and optics) especially as it will be Expensive!


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 12, 2013)

Menace said:


> I'm sure Canon know the market for 35 f1.4 II; they are absolutely aware of Sigma's offering too so I expect the new lens to be considerably better (built and optics) especially as it will be Expensive!



Canon doesn't to be much much better, if at all (built and optics) than 3rd party, it's sufficient that they're the original with everything that goes along with it - no incompatibilities at all even with newer cameras, in-camera lens profiles, cps support. Given that, many people will happily spend a mere €1000 more.

Also one constant advantage of Canon lenses is the af system which is bound to work better with Canon's pro 5d3/1dx system since it requires firmware lens-camera adjustment (lens groups), for the outdated 5d2/6d af it probably doesn't matter that much.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 12, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> *mere €1000 more*.


Kind sir, please donate "mere €1000" to me ;D ... with it I shall buy the Sigma 35 f/1.4 and donate the rest to charity in your name. Jokes aside, this is an interesting replacement from Canon, because they have a competent challenger in Sigma 35mm f/1.4


----------



## e17paul (Oct 12, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Once production starts, you will still see more patents, the process never stops, and you see the patent about 2 years after Canon filed it.



That could explain that the 24/2.8 IS has been with us since last year. I'm more intrigued by the 14/2.8L, which was last updated in 2007.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 12, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Jokes aside, this is an interesting replacement from Canon



Reading about yet another patent (yap), it's impossible for me to let jokes aside because this is not a replacement, but just a piece of paper - looking at the stacks of patents posted on CR over time, it only means they want to prevent the competition from releasing the exact same thing for the time being.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 12, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure Canon know the market for 35 f1.4 II; they are absolutely aware of Sigma's offering too so I expect the new lens to be considerably better (built and optics) especially as it will be Expensive!
> ...



+1, Canon will have the advantage for pro use, and of course the 'compatibility guarantee' for those of us who don't dare to go third party. Add weather sealing and it's sure to sell well, even if that MkII would not manage to quite touch the Sigma in image quality.


----------



## infared (Oct 12, 2013)

"+1, Canon will have the advantage for pro use, and of course the 'compatibility guarantee' for those of us who don't dare to go third party. Add weather sealing and it's sure to sell well, even if that MkII would not manage to quite touch the Sigma in image quality."

....or price. (whenever this hits the streets it will probably be offered at at least $1800, maybe higher based on recent statospheric pricing. Canon...thanks for making my Sigma look even better!!!!) I love the Canon products I have decided to purchase...but only a red-ring fanboy would buy this lens.... 
...now where is that Art Series 50mm to slay the new Zeiss!!!! (not really for IQ ...but it could be the second best choice for a normal FF lens and have AF!).


----------



## J.R. (Oct 12, 2013)

I can't help but wonder how Canon will price this. If it is priced the way Canon is going about the new lenses, I expect it to be in the range of $ 1,500 to $ 2,000 but then it will have to be substantially better than the Sigma's offering, which retails for less than $ 900.

Interesting times these, maybe Canon will be caught in a bind and the pricing will be "affordable" just because of existence of the Siggy


----------



## infared (Oct 12, 2013)

J.R. said:


> I can't help but wonder how Canon will price this. If it is priced the way Canon is going about the new lenses, I expect it to be in the range of $ 1,500 to $ 2,000 but then it will have to be substantially better than the Sigma's offering, which retails for less than $ 900.
> 
> Interesting times these, maybe Canon will be caught in a bind and the pricing will be "affordable" just because of existence of the Siggy



Canon will also be hard-pressed to get the lens as sharp as the Sigma. It is spectacular.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 12, 2013)

infared said:


> "+1, Canon will have the advantage for pro use, and of course the 'compatibility guarantee' for those of us who don't dare to go third party. Add weather sealing and it's sure to sell well, even if that MkII would not manage to quite touch the Sigma in image quality."
> 
> ....or price. (whenever this hits the streets it will probably be offered at at least $1800, maybe higher based on recent statospheric pricing. Canon...thanks for making my Sigma look even better!!!!) I love the Canon products I have decided to purchase...but only a red-ring fanboy would buy this lens....
> ...now where is that Art Series 50mm to slay the new Zeiss!!!! (not really for IQ ...but it could be the second best choice for a normal FF lens and have AF!).



Heheheh maybe I should have mentioned I also have the 35mm Siggy 8)


----------



## AdamJ (Oct 12, 2013)

Mr CR, you've posted this thread in the wrong forum. :-\


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2013)

infared said:


> ...but only a red-ring fanboy would buy this lens....



Are you basing that statement on prescient foreknowledge of the lens' performance, magical extrapolation of MTF curves from the patented optical formula, a time travel device which you constructed and used to travel to the future to test a production copy, or just wild-ass speculation? :

Until the lens is released, there's no way to judge it's performance against the Sigma 35/1.4. Yes, it'll cost more...but maybe it'll be worth the premium. It will almost certainly be weather sealed, and for me at least, that's a significant benefit.


----------



## mwh1964 (Oct 12, 2013)

If you got the bucks when it does hit the streets, obviously there will be no other choice. Until then I stay with my 35 f2 IS, which now seem to be a rather good deal at $549.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 12, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > How many patents is it now? ???
> ...



+1

although I will add that sometimes it does mean it is near production and sometimes even ready for release almost since they sometimes release them late, you never really know, mostly it means nothing for various reasons such as those stated above


----------



## Viggo (Oct 12, 2013)

"Only a red-ring fanboy will buy this"

I have tested the Siggy and the 35 L has been the holy grail absolute killer go to lens for a VERY long time and where it counts the most for me will always be AF and the L destroys the Siggy. Not
Even close.

So when the 35 L II comes out it will most likely be the best focusing 1.4 lens of
All times... Combine that with weather sealing and I'm buying!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 12, 2013)

Ricku said:


> JohnDizzo15 said:
> 
> 
> > With the new lens tech and the current standards/expectations for resolution, I have pretty high hopes for sharpness and aberration control (especially since it will have to at the very least be on par with the S35). I for one am excited.
> ...



The Sigma does appear to have some degree of LoCA though, maybe not the worst for a 1.4 lens, but it definitely doesn't look APO either. So that is one place the Canon Mark II might be able to well outdo it perhaps.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 12, 2013)

Viggo said:


> So when the 35 L II comes out it will most likely be the best focusing 1.4 lens of



Hopefully, the 24 1.4 II wasn't though.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 12, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > So when the 35 L II comes out it will most likely be the best focusing 1.4 lens of
> ...



Lol, no that is true, my first two went straight back, focused at random , and the third was at +13 and
Also highly unstable. The two 35 L's I had were awesome though .


----------



## infared (Oct 12, 2013)

Viggo said:


> "Only a red-ring fanboy will buy this"
> 
> I have tested the Siggy and the 35 L has been the holy grail absolute killer go to lens for a VERY long time and where it counts the most for me will always be AF and the L destroys the Siggy. Not
> Even close.
> ...



I own a lot of red-ringed glass...but I keep my mind open to other products that can serve my needs as well, and maybe save me some money. Canon has its strengths and it's weaknesses. Lately the pricing of some of their products has become ridiculous, in my opinion.
My Sigma focuses fantastically and is adjustable via the dock. No problem there.
As far as a 35mm f/1.4 II goes.....well, I DID say red-ring fanboys! 

The current Canon L does have a LOT of room for improvement...so maybe the new patent will attend to the issues...but it will not attend to the price of the mkII(to be sure).
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3OuN1ywuufg&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D3OuN1ywuufg


----------



## Menace (Oct 13, 2013)

Viggo said:


> "Only a red-ring fanboy will buy this"
> 
> I have tested the Siggy and the 35 L has been the holy grail absolute killer go to lens for a VERY long time and where it counts the most for me will always be AF and the L destroys the Siggy. Not
> Even close.



Ditto. 

I won't be able to do a proper job with a below par AF of the S35 - investing in the Canon version makes sense for what I need it for. 

It's cost vs value for money debate - it may be relatively expensive to buy but does it provide good value for one's needs? For me the answer is Yes!


----------

